# PENN Sargus Reels



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I need to build a new rod/reel combo for Spanish Macks and Pompano for this Spring. My old rig is falling apart badly (cheapo Shakespeare/Ugly Stick combo). I have been looking hard at the new PENN Sargus SG3000 or SG4000 reels. Has anyone had a chance to use one of these reels yet? They seem like a good solid build and are getting better reviews than the Captiva reels.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend has one and loves it......I'm going to be buying one at the Outcast Sale myself.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

That's all I need to hear, thanks! If you guys say they are good, I feel more comfortable now buying one. I think I am going to go with the SG4000 so I can put a little more line on in case I get lucky and hook a King this summer. I think the reel is rugged enough to stand up to a King. How big were the reds you were catching and what size reel were you guys using?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to ruffle any feathers...but little reels for that money...the shimano symetry 4000 is awesome, and the stratic 2500 is even better. Got both, love them :bowdown those little reels cant be beat. Buying penn? Save your money on the new ones and buy the older ones...theres something about the older ss's with the drag on the back of the spool that shimano hasnt quite caught up with...shimanos fish sooooo good, but if its penn, buy older and buy a winch


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't get either....get a cabo.


----------



## jb3551 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm ready to buy a new reel but can't decide which one??? The Penn Battle BLT2000 or the Daiwa EXC2000HA. Primarily for Pompano, trout. Fishing mainly flats back waters. Any Suggestion on which one anybody?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I was given one of the Fierce Penn reels last year and I have to say I love it. The smooth bearings and fast retrival are great for King and even Cobia.*


----------



## jb3551 (Mar 1, 2012)

What's the difference between the Fierce which you have and the Battle line?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

The Penn Fierce, Sargus, and Battle all have the same body and internals. The Fierce has 5 bearings, the Sargus 6, and the Battle 7. The only differences between the Sargus and Fierce is this one ball bearing and the Sargus has a drilled out spool. The Battle differs in that it has HT100 carbon fiber drags, a sturdier bail wire, and a rubber gasket on the spool, so braid can be attached directly.


----------



## jb3551 (Mar 1, 2012)

That was very clear, thanks! One more question, which ever reel I purchase I will be using 15lb braided, what size and type leader should I use? And if do I need backing on it if I don't go for the Penn Battle? Any particular brand of braided line? Thanks again.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I going crazy or are you puting this on a speargun?
we're in the scuba section right?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive been told you can order the ht100 drag system and drop it in the fierce. that would be a good set up for the money. My battle is a tough bastard dont care what the Penn haters say, i beat the crap outta it last year and its just fine. I landed probably 30 kings with it not to mention reds spanish sharks pomps and snapper. Nothing wrong with shimanos, and diawa is comin on up but dont shy away from Penn. If i was gonna give advice Id say the battle 5000 will be all the reel you need


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a few of the Fierce combos from BPS and haven't had any problems. Mainly have used the from the pier for Spanish. Inexpensive and have met all my needs so far.


----------



## jb3551 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a great confirmation on the Battle which I did end up purchasing after these conversations. I was looking for durability, agility and a reel that would take the abuse I know it will experience. I got an awesome deal on Amazon with free shipping. Thanks for all your suggestion guys!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been using the smallest Sargus for over 2 years mostly yak fishing. I am retired and fish a heck of a lot more than most folks.

The Sargus seems to be bullet proof. If you want the straight dope on the Sargus, call Ron Barfield at Half Hitch in PC. He knows these reels inside out. 

I've caught a ton of Snook on the Sargus as well as a Tarpon in the 80# class. Mine is loaded with 10# Spiderwire.

The Sargus just might be the best spinning reel I have ever owned and I have been fishing with spinning tackle for 60 years.

This is pretty high praise for a little reel.


----------



## jb3551 (Mar 1, 2012)

When I got the Penn Battle BTL 2000 it seemed a bit small, I guess I am used to larger reels fishing large stripper here in N.Ga. Lake Lanier. I am going to Cape San Blas in April and want to fish the bay side for reds pompano and flounder. I am wondering if I should not have gotten the BTL3000 reel instead...wadda think?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm definitely a gold spool Penn fan. but when it comes to the newer reels, I think the Shimano Sedonas are SOOOO much better then the new penns, and very affordable too.


----------

